# Mini Q by Da One Tech



## Pixstar (7/5/16)

Nice...
http://www.daonetechtw.com/#!mini-q/pwhuc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (7/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/5/16)

Manny's Mini

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DaveH (7/5/16)

I like it ...... very neat and small. 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/5/16)

Nice that the tank isnt fixed like the ego AIO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/5/16)

My most convenient mod is a 40w iStick, been wishing for something similar to come around. NICE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> My most convenient mod is a 40w iStick, been wishing for something similar to come around. NICE.
> View attachment 53494



Istick Pico's have been out for a while and isn't that much bigger than this mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/5/16)

ET said:


> Istick Pico's have been out for a while and isn't that much bigger than this mod


Only thing I don't like about the mod is the chrome. The tear drop shapes on the tank are also not to my taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/5/16)

mmmmm......I saw that little hole in the middle of the coil and I cringed. Not for me.

Wil nie hê my voorkop moet induik wanneer aan die ding suig nie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar (8/5/16)

zadiac said:


> mmmmm......I saw that little hole in the middle of the coil and I cringed. Not for me.
> 
> Wil nie hê my voorkop moet induik wanneer aan die ding suig nie


Yeah my interest in mainly in the mod itself, the reviewer did say however that the flavour from the tank was great.


----------



## zadiac (8/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah my interest in mainly in the mod itself, the reviewer did say however that the flavour from the tank was great.



I hear you. I don't mind a little resistance on the draw, but that little hole is just too damn small. I don't mind sacrificing a little flavor for a looser draw. Just a little though......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/5/16)

ET said:


> Istick Pico's have been out for a while and isn't that much bigger than this mod


I saw them only with constant wattage so I lost interest cant fire my subtanks that hot... but they do have VW at least now right?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Only thing I don't like about the mod is the chrome. The tear drop shapes on the tank are also not to my taste.
> 
> View attachment 53499


Ooh I kinda really like all the parts you dont... looks pretty nice IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I saw them only with constant wattage so I lost interest cant fire my subtanks that hot... but they do have VW at least now right?


Always had variable wattage as far as I know. Also TC for all wires. Awesome little mod, the iStick Pico.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/5/16)

Andre said:


> Always had variable wattage as far as I know. Also TC for all wires. Awesome little mod, the iStick Pico.


The one I saw was a constant 60w I remember because I was very keen on it... But with VW and TC I cant miss out!!! Off to the Sir Vape website RIGHT NOW. Excellent so amped for this now!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

